# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Burris optics

## Pengy

Before considering a Burris scope, please be aware that when they (retailer and nz distributor) advertise them as having a "Lifetime transferrable warranty, no questions asked", what that actually means is that they will consider it on a case by case basis, and it is up to the parent company in usa to decide if warranty applies.

Smacks of border line false advertising to me :O O:

----------


## Steve123

What went wrong with it?

----------


## Pengy

I dropped a rifle on the shooting bench. Scope now has broken reticle and mag adjustment stuffed.  :Sad: 

Took it to retailer to be told that the Burris warranty only applies to purchases made within USA. Said retailers own website advertises that scopes have the Burris lifetime warranty.

----------


## Pengy

Warranty Information | Burris Optics

----------


## Tommy

Small claims time

----------


## gadgetman

> Small claims time


+1

----------


## MassiveAttack

But local for the after sales service.  Yeah right.

----------


## Pengy

The NZ agents, Berreta, have told me that I need to return the scope to retailer for forwarding to them, who will then ship to usa for an inspection by Burris, before advising if it can be fixed under the terms of warranty.

Do I risk sending it and then getting into a shit fight to get it back, or do I insist that as both agent and retailer advertise them as covered by warranty, I want a replacement or refund. Scope was purchased less than two years ago, which is the standard nz warranty period apparently.

I am guessing I need to give them the chance to fix it ???

----------


## veitnamcam

> The NZ agents, Berreta, have told me that I need to return the scope to retailer for forwarding to them, who will then ship to usa for an inspection by Burris, before advising if it can be fixed under the terms of warranty.
> 
> Do I risk sending it and then getting into a shit fight to get it back, or do I insist that as both agent and retailer advertise them as covered by warranty, I want a replacement or refund. Scope was purchased less than two years ago, which is the standard nz warranty period apparently.
> 
> I am guessing I need to give them the chance to fix it ???


I'd say they have the option to repair or replace as they see fit.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Why did you drop it? Seems a dumb thing to be doing penguin

----------


## Pengy

> Why did you drop it? Seems a dumb thing to be doing penguin


Flippers and guns mate.....enough said  :Wink:

----------


## tetawa

If they won't come to the party I'd broadcast it far and wide anywhere I could. I would return it thru the retailer and inform him the whole world will know if their warranty is false.

----------


## Happy

Bugger. Never found a good one of those personally. Couldn't get a brand new one to ever keep zero. Plus couple of others as well on rifles I bought went hello followed by good bye . No loss Pengy it's an opportunity.  :Thumbsup: 

Dropped the shit out of a Loopy. Took 3 months came back brand spanking new no question asked. No charge and no scratches or ring marks It had bloody plenty when it left. 

That sort of service does create brand loyalty

----------


## Pengy

> Bugger. Never found a good one of those personally. Couldn't get a brand new one to ever keep zero. Plus couple of others as well on rifles I bought went hello followed by good bye . No loss Pengy it's an opportunity.


Previous owner (since new) had no problems and used this scope to deal with some good animals at some respectable distances

----------


## gonetropo

originally burris (usa made) had a great feature, instead of stretching the wire in the reticle on a duplex type scope the wire was"hammered" thinner and placed on edge for the crosshairs, this meant that you pretty much had the full strength of the wire in the reticle. nowadays who the hell knows

----------


## Simon

> The NZ agents, Berreta, have told me that I need to return the scope to retailer for forwarding to them, who will then ship to usa for an inspection by Burris, before advising if it can be fixed under the terms of warranty.
> 
> Do I risk sending it and then getting into a shit fight to get it back, or do I insist that as both agent and retailer advertise them as covered by warranty, I want a replacement or refund. Scope was purchased less than two years ago, which is the standard nz warranty period apparently.
> 
> I am guessing I need to give them the chance to fix it ???


I sent a Burris Fast Fire 3 that I imported from USA back via Berreta and I got a new sight back so it should work ok.
It did take about 3 months though.

----------


## M..

My Burris was playing up so I dropped it off to be looked at. Th at was November.. apparently Beretta nz wait for a box to fill up before sending it to the states..
I should follow that up

Sent from my SM-J500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Brian

I've sent 2 fullerfields back too Burris.Both times I was told they were stuffed but I could have a new signature series for $us 70.

----------


## M..

12 scopes sent in December. Half fixed so hopefully mine back at the end of Feb
That should give u some idea of timeline

Sent from my SM-J500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

There process is to return to retailer who will forward to them, if you don't follow it then no point going to small claims as they will just say well you didn't follow there process and they havnt had a chance to do anything yet,

Send it back and see what they say about all you can do, sicks about the downtime tho

----------


## deer243

Im quite sure they fix it without a problem. The warranty is pretty clear to me and if its faulty or been damaged they fix or replace it . The local BIG ChAIN STORE clearly has given bad advice and dont know their products very well at all! They advertised the scope , BACKED by the Forever Warranty as part of their sales pitch and the Forever warranty is pretty clear .  That BIG Chain Store that said its not covered have it very wrong! Send it back to them, they forward it off to the agent, they send it to the USA and in 2-3 months you get it back like new.....if not watch some fireworks :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Im quite sure they fix it without a problem. The warranty is pretty clear to me and if its faulty or been damaged they fix or replace it . The local BIG ChAIN STORE clearly has given bad advice and dont know their products very well at all! They advertised the scope , BACKED by the Forever Warranty as part of their sales pitch and the Forever warranty is pretty clear .  That BIG Chain Store that said its not covered have it very wrong! Send it back to them, they forward it off to the agent, they send it to the USA and in 2-3 months you get it back like new.....if not watch some fireworks


And when you get it back you can sell it on trade me and buy a Leupold  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ROKTOY

I have a cheap 3-9 x 40 Bushnell Banner in the drawer you can borrow in the meantime if you like. If you can lower yourself that far... :-)

----------


## MassiveAttack

> The NZ agents, Berreta, have told me that I need to return the scope to retailer for forwarding to them, who will then ship to usa for an inspection by Burris, before advising if it can be fixed under the terms of warranty.
> 
> Do I risk sending it and then getting into a shit fight to get it back, or do I insist that as both agent and retailer advertise them as covered by warranty, I want a replacement or refund. Scope was purchased less than two years ago, which is the standard nz warranty period apparently.
> 
> I am guessing I need to give them the chance to fix it ???


Beretta NZ are a pack of useless rip off bastards who don't stand behind their products.  I think you have two options.  Send it back to the retailer as they say and then complain if you are not happy with the result.  It will take ages though.

Second option is to just send it direct back to Beretta in the states.  This is probably the simpler and faster option.

Interesting I have had the same thing with two leupolds (one fell off the bench, one broke when the sling screw pulled out of the stock and it fell on a rock).  In both cases they charged me for the repair then send back brand new latest model scopes instead of repaired ones so I was a happy camper.  The Leupold warranty doesn't cover accidental damage although the Burris one does.  One of the scopes was 40 years old. This was sending them back direct to the states.  You pay shipping to them.  They pay return shipping.

Recently I sent two defective (not dropped) leupolds back though NZ Asia via the large chain store with the fancy catalog.  It took ages (6 months) then they tried to charge me $55 per scope ($110) for what they described as shipping, then a service charge.  After some complaining they dropped the charge.

Insured shipping to the states for two scopes is $20NZD.  Lesson learnt, I will always send them back direct to the USA now.

----------


## ROKTOY

I would be emailing Burris directly and putting the case to them and asking them how to proceed for repairs/replacement.

----------


## MSL

Who did you ship through for $20nzd? Sounds crazy cheap

----------


## MassiveAttack

I went on the nz post site and entered the dimensions of the box.  Insurance up to 2k of value.

----------


## Pengy

[QUOTE=ROKTOY;560643]I have a cheap 3

Thanks for the offer Roktoy, and others that have been in touch. I am sorted for a scope for now, thanks to yet another good bugger on here. 
I have e-mailed Burris direct, but await the reply

----------


## zimmer

[QUOTE=Pengy;560730]


> I have a cheap 3
> 
> Thanks for the offer Roktoy, and others that have been in touch. I am sorted for a scope for now, thanks to yet another good bugger on here. 
> I have e-mailed Burris direct, but await the reply


Hope you have better success than me - I emailed them a couple of years ago wanting advise on a stiff side focus knob. I got one belated reply to which I asked a reasonable question and that was it, nix more.

Mate sent them a question just to test the situation and got no reply.

They may have changed nowadays.
Usually get overnight responses from most Yankee companies.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Flippers and guns mate.....enough said


I can't help wonder how much damage would have occurred if someone tall dropped it.

----------


## mikee

> I can't help wonder how much damage would have occurred if someone tall dropped it.


Well I could pop over to Pengys and give it a bit of a try??  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

I have followed protocol, and dropped the scope into H & F for them to forward to Berreta etc etc.
Guy in the shop was very surprised that I wanted it returned, given the figures quoted, until I presented him with printoffs of all the relevant info regarding warranty, including his own employers web page.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Methinks some staff training may be required to make sure they have the up to date info on products

----------


## ChrisF

Imagine if you broke your Loppie MK4 , and sent it back to the USA to fix ? , I wonder IF you would ever see it again , as they no longer can export MK4s ( as of Dec 2016 ) , how would they send back your repaired scope ?

----------


## Pengy

Update.
I got a surprise call from H & F Nelson branch today, advising that my replacement Burris was ready for collection. No charge incurred by me at all, so it seems it pays to be a firm.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chop3r

hopefully my Leupold is just as quick, mind you it only had to go to Aussie for repair

----------


## Happy

Ihave a VX3 which got water spots inside it.
Got told it was going to Aussie for repair.
3.5 months later back cam a brand scope..

Cant moan about that it was used when I bought it

----------


## MassiveAttack

> hopefully my Leupold is just as quick, mind you it only had to go to Aussie for repair


Good luck.  Mine took six months, several follow up e-mails and then they tried to add a "service charge" for the free warranty repair.

----------

